# has anyone trained their fish????



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

interested in the kinds of things people have gotten their fish to be able to do
jump out of water for food or whatever, fish world in langley told me they get their oscars to jump over 6 inches out of the water for food, i just went on youtube and tried to find something close as i was bored
YouTube - Parrot Fish Jump
parrot fish jumping for food

had a girl at petsmart say she taught her fish to fetch peas and then spit them out, maybe it just didnt like peas?


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

When I was a teen, I had an oscar that would jump and grab live grasshoppers out of my hand. I never risked an accident, hence it maybe only came an inch out of the water.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my oscars right now let my wife pet them.
and they also come out of the water for food..lol


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't really believe it is "training" since the fish are just reacting to it's natural instincts. A betta I bought can jump like that on her first feeding. But to spit things out, now that's coolz


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

i always training my 14" clown knife to eat with shrimp ! i put the shrimp into the long Plastic fork to feed him, the fork is not sharp, so it wont hurt while he bit ! because i had arow , and fire eel , this guy (clown knife) dont have good eye, always behind them, so i need special feeding him! and my arow he like jump up the eat the shrimp too,
but i am not really like train them jump up to eat, because i worry one day they like jump up to the tank, and died!!!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i trained my shrimps and fishes to find the food i drop into the tank..hahaha..i guess almost all fishes and yada are trained to do that.

YouTube - Jackie Chan Trains A Fish


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

VinnyD said:


> i trained my shrimps and fishes to find the food i drop into the tank..hahaha..i guess almost all fishes and yada are trained to do that.
> 
> YouTube - Jackie Chan Trains A Fish


Ok, that was weird. I feel so bad for the fish! It seems the pond is really shallow and he can't fully go under!


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

does it count if the fish trains you? 'cuz I'm starting to feel a little fish-slapped at feeding time...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

My aro can get some good air. I got bit once (didn't hurt but scared the crap out of me) so I was like. Well I'll hold it further up so he can't grab me. Nope sucker almost jumped in my hand


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

TCR said:


> My aro can get some good air. I got bit once (didn't hurt but scared the crap out of me) so I was like. Well I'll hold it further up so he can't grab me. Nope sucker almost jumped in my hand


LOL

the jackie chan video was kinda cool, despite the fish environment getting it to roll over so u can stroke its belly is pretty crazy.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Does hand feeding count . If so as you probably know, I hand feed my Black ghost knife fish and my malawi cichlids


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

i would count that.... i have to work with my aro to jump hoops.. havent found a small enough hoola hoop yet tho


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

TCR said:


> i would count that.... i have to work with my aro to jump hoops.. havent found a small enough hoola hoop yet tho


hahaha i wanna see that . Maybe when he's trained to do it, you can video it for us


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

if you look really closely at my fish after feeding time..... i have trained them to talk. if you watch their lips they say...more more more....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> if you look really closely at my fish after feeding time..... i have trained them to talk. if you watch their lips they say...more more more....


lol thats awesome


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Nothing special here , but i have picked the left side of my aquarium for dropping in food and my discus sit there half a day waiting to be feed.None of them give up any space as they 'jockey' for a spot.I do believe though that they get a sense for whos who and associate that with food.I find them to be more social with me , than any others in the household who visit their home.


----------



## Radiance (Apr 22, 2010)

hmm does pellet training a giant snakehead (micropeltes) count?
went from live feeders, to dropping live fish, then dead fish, then shrimp, then slices of fish, stuffed pelets inside the slices of fish, then pelets! woo!


----------

